# one more pony



## Minimor (Jul 6, 2017)

this is a 3 year old gelding, Grassmeres Sho-Dee-Oh Rebel. All things considered he showed very well at the 2 local ASPC shows last weekend. I was mostly pleased with him but it is doubtful I will ever show him again.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 6, 2017)

Wow, he is nice, why no more shows? I like him. He is eye catching. Like the chrome!


----------



## Minimor (Jul 7, 2017)

No more shows because he is Avery difficult pony. He is terrified of people; he has come such a long way from when I started working with him but he has such a long way to go yet. I showed him this time just to prove I could get him show ready, and believe me, getting him to the show and having him present reasonably well in the ring was a HUGE accomplishment. I am very pleased with how that went. At the same time, the effort came close to killing me (and that is not an exaggeration)-- I am not really interested in taking him out again--any one of my others is so much easier to show.


----------



## Cayuse (Jul 7, 2017)

Well you deserve a double congratulations on your achievement with him! It can be so hard to overcome that fear, it sounds like you made great progress with him. Maybe over time and with maturity he will continue to improve. He sure looks lovely in his picture.


----------

